# Zebra Danio Carrying eggs?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Does she look as though she's carrying eggs?? If so What can I do to keep the eggs when she lays them? Separate tanks? I really want to raise the fry! Please explain all this to me! Thanks!

She seems to get a bit bigger everyday....Help!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just google breeding danios. I think you put fat females and males in a small tank with java moss or marbles and put them back in the main tank when they are skinny. Raise the eggs/fry in the small tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankyou. Does she look as though shes carrying eggs? I will try and get things to breed with today. What do you feed the fry?


----------

